# A Call to Middle-Earth



## Sarah (Dec 30, 2003)

Have you ever felt a Call to Middle-Earth? Have you ever been doing something and just had a feeling to go read a ME book, or go watch a movie or go play a game? Have you ever felt the need to be transported to ME? And when you get this feeling and you ignore it you feel as if you might miss out on something that might happen there? Have you ever had A Call to Middle-Earth?

Or am I just cuckoo?


----------



## Elessar II (Dec 30, 2003)

Nope, sorry, never felt the call ( Although it sounds like something out of the Chronicles of Narnia). Anyway, I'd check in with a psychiatrist if I were you  .


----------



## Gandalf White (Dec 30, 2003)

I haven't felt it _that_ strongly.  

The only thing I go to is the books, and then I have trouble stopping reading, and when I'm in the car I'm looking out the windows I'm thinking, 'oh, this looks like Mirkwood or Rohan, or some other location.' I then end up looking for anything moving (especially elves) or wondering how easily Turin could set up an ambush for a bunch of orcs if they were in that exact terrain.


----------



## Rhiannon (Dec 31, 2003)

Yes; most often when we're in some pretty, scenic place and I go wandering off on my own.


----------



## Sarah (Dec 31, 2003)

Yay! I'm not cuckoo!


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jan 2, 2004)

Yes, I have. I always bring an LOTR related book or my LOTR soundtracks when I go on family hikes. When I walk my dog to my old Elementary School, I always feel like reading. I call it Rohan.... kind of a story, and I'll tell it because it's late, I can't sleep, and I am a little wacky when I am up late. Oh well.... Ha ha ha..... I am cracking up now because I just realized that this was a year ago today!!!!!! Or that might be yesterday now.... because it's the middle of the night. Anyways, I didn't have my dog yet, so I was walking my friends dog. We walked to the school, when the sun was setting. I had my TTT soundtrack. My school is on a hill, and there is a big feild of grass behind it... then there were the big blue mountains, covered in snow. Everything was golden because of the sun setting. I was thinking how much it looked like Rohan, with the school being Meduseld. Then there was a guy there with his two kids. They started walking across the field and then the guy went 'Hey this looks like Rohan, and we are Aragorn, Legolas, and Gimli, looking for Merry and Pippin!' They started running. I started cracking up. So anyways, I always go there now with my TTT soundtrack. Whenever I am there, I feel like reading LOTR. And I apologize for being an idiot, or 'an honest fool'. Wow.... never mind! Yes, those are my calls to middle earth. The time I feel most like watching LOTR is right after I finish watching it. I just want more.... And I feel most like reading LOTR right when I finish reading LOTR.


----------



## Sarah (Jan 2, 2004)

That's awesome!


----------

